# Hey everyone! :]



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome Mandi.


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello 
do you have any pics??


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey welcome, you're soo0o0o0o0o lucky! Arabs are so beautiful


----------



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

Yep. 

Here's my 18 year old, Appy/Arab mare, Lizzy:










I bought her barely broke, underweight and flighty. She's the first horse I've ever owned and by far the one who's taught me the most. I couldn't ask for a better ol' girl.  

And my 5 year old, Half Arab gelding, Rumor:










^ That picture makes him look odd. He's really not that weird looking, lol. Ugh, he's a handful, lol. He's a cutie, but boy is he a booger to ride. Buck, bolt, rear - You name it, he does it. He has improved ALOT since we bought him less than a year ago. He's a very smart horse, almost too smart for his own good sometimes. :roll:


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

they are both gorgeous   :!:


----------



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## stefie (May 24, 2007)

hello and welcome Mandi, im Steph 16 yrs too...
nice horse you have!!


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Awww your horses ar gorgeous, i love how shiny n silky thier manes and tails look ^.^


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi!


----------

